# What is the meaning of 'Long in the tooth'



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

If you know I read it in a book titled Sisters.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 24, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> What is the meaning of 'Long in the tooth'


I believe it refers to being old, and the tendency for our gums to recede, making teeth appear longer.

In my case I think I am wearing my teeth down faster than my gums are receding, so I am getting "short in the tooth".


----------



## timoc (Mar 24, 2022)

What is the meaning of 'Long in the tooth'​
*Timoc *


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Judycat (Mar 24, 2022)

This expression alludes to a horse's gums receding with age and making the teeth appear longer.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Give me a break! 
Something tells me Susie always was lusting after her husband's work colleagues. 
He happened to work with some rather good looking, charming men. All a bit "long in the tooth now".


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 24, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> If you know I read it in a book titled Sisters.


I googled it and it said:

"If you describe someone as long in the tooth, *you are saying unkindly or humorously that they are old or getting old*."


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 24, 2022)

A new saying to me.  I think it’s hilarious.  We need to laugh at ourselves!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 26, 2022)

This is also related to the saying "You should not look a gift horse in the mouth".    In other words - if you are given something, you should accept it and not look for faults in it.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


So the story I was reading about a woman whose husband brought her into his place of employment had a glimpse of his male co-workers and said to the reader: " I thought of having an affair with one of husband's co-workers, but they were all '  long in the tooth'. So it means they all looked alike as in carbon copies of gummy mouths or just plain ole old.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 23, 2022)

This is a computer that is long-in-the-tooth:


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 23, 2022)

Saber Tooth Tiger Tooth, By Two

They always loved gardening. But the gardening clubs always used to cancel their membership and throw them out. They would make false claims about them looking "very aggressive," just because they would smile at the beautiful roses.


----------



## win231 (Apr 23, 2022)

If "Long in the tooth" is age related, why don't we say "Long in the Ears" & Long in the Nose?"


----------

